# Tivo Wireless N Adapter



## MaxWin100 (Apr 5, 2009)

I bought a new router and needed to re-configure the Tivo wireless N adapters. The first one went fine. The second kept throwing an error and appeared to reboot repeatedly (amber light to blue to amber to blue etc.)

I chatted with tech support, and they told me to try the power adapter from the working adapter. I did that. Same results.

Finally I decided to just plug the adapter into the Tivo and see what happens. It worked.

I didn't take note of the firmware on the adapter that worked right way, but the version on the one that gave an error is V1.1.E1 | Hardware version: FF03. I could find no way to update firmware. The help instructions say to go to http://www.tivo.com/wirelessn which just routes to a generic help site that has no information about firmware.

Should I ever need to update the settings on these adapters again, I'd like to get an actual success message instead of an error that allows it to still magically work.

I did do the "factory reset" procedures more than a dozen times.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

I just checked both of my adapters. The firmware 1.1.E1 is the latest. My hardware version shows FF04 on both.

I have used this adapter to connect my Mini to my Roamio. Not very powerful, but it worked ok. It was at 5GHz on 802.11n. I have since changed everything to 802.11ac.


----------



## MaxWin100 (Apr 5, 2009)

There's no 802.11ac adapter for Tivo that I can find.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

MaxWin100 said:


> There's no 802.11ac adapter for Tivo that I can find.


Are you considering CAT5/RJ-45 to wireless adapters? I can give you a few models that work. I have one on my Premiere and one on my Roamio right now. I was using one on my Mini but needed to swap it for another Premiere that was next to my router so I could use it wired. I have two TiVo wireless-N adapters I'm not using also. They work at 5Ghz but are not 802.11ac.


----------



## MaxWin100 (Apr 5, 2009)

CAT5 is not an option. I rent and can't crack open the walls to run cable.

My real question is how to configure the 802.11n adapter without getting an error.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

MaxWin100 said:


> CAT5 is not an option. I rent and can't crack open the walls to run cable.
> 
> My real question is how to configure the 802.11n adapter without getting an error.


First, items like the ASUS EA-N66r or similar items from Netgear, Linksys, etc. are perhaps better described as Ethernet to wireless adapters. They need power, unlike the popular USB adapters that DO NOT work with any TiVo.

The TiVo wireless-N adapter is simple to connect/configure:
Apply power to it, connect the Ethernet to your PC.
Push reset button
go to 192.168.10.1 after maybe 30 seconds
Configure the SSID and security with your PC, verify operation.
Plug the Ethernet cable into the TiVo
Tell the TiVo or Mini to use a wired connection.

You can not reconfigure the TiVo adapter without a reset of the device. All this is on the TiVo web site. I hope this helps.

If you have more than one wired device that you would like to make wireless, look at the Linksys or Netgear. If you would like more information, just ask. I love this stuff.


----------



## MaxWin100 (Apr 5, 2009)

JoeKustra said:


> First, items like the ASUS EA-N66r or similar items from Netgear, Linksys, etc. are perhaps better described as Ethernet to wireless adapters. They need power, unlike the popular USB adapters that DO NOT work with any TiVo.
> 
> *The TiVo wireless-N adapter is simple to connect/configure:
> Apply power to it, connect the Ethernet to your PC.
> ...


Perhaps my post wasn't clear. I did these steps. I reset the 802.11n Tivo adapter several times. Every time I tried to apply the new router settings, it errored out and then continually rebooted. Finally I plugged it into the Tivo, and it seems to work.

The question is why did it error out over and over? What happens when I need to change my encryption password or SSID? Will it take the settings, and these repeated errors are actually indicating the change "worked"?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

MaxWin100 said:


> Perhaps my post wasn't clear. I did these steps. I reset the 802.11n Tivo adapter several times. Every time I tried to apply the new router settings, it errored out and then continually rebooted. Finally I plugged it into the Tivo, and it seems to work.
> 
> The question is why did it error out over and over? What happens when I need to change my encryption password or SSID? Will it take the settings, and these repeated errors are actually indicating the change "worked"?


That's strange. Guessing: router password have odd characters? Hidden SSID? All I'm sure of is the need to reset and wait before configuration. I have 2.4GHz and 5GHz active. If you do, perhaps you could select the other. What model router? I'm using a Netgear R7500. Both of my AN0100 are boxed since they are not needed right now. My PC usually runs with a "PremierTek" Realtek RTL-8812AU on USB 3.0. It's ok, and I have another type in the mail. Since my HT and PC are on a different floor than the router, and there are many other 5GHz devices withing range, I want all the stability money can buy. I think some of my network issues are because I'm using Win 8.1 Pro. BTW, I always use DHCP. Sometime I will make a reservation for a device, especially the few wired ones. My router only allows a 24 hour lease, and not all devices are happy with a new IP address every day. And like I posted:

You can not (re)configure the TiVo adapter without a reset of the device. Once configured, the 192.168.10.1 address is invalid.


----------



## MaxWin100 (Apr 5, 2009)

The SSID is not hidden. The passwords do not have special characters. Again, to be clear, the exact same process worked on the other 802.11n Tivo wireless adapter. I'm only having problems with one of the two.

I went through the "reset" process a dozen times. I tried both the 2.4Ghz and 5.0Ghz networks. Same error with both.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

MaxWin100 said:


> The SSID is not hidden. The passwords do not have special characters. Again, to be clear, the exact same process worked on the other 802.11n Tivo wireless adapter. I'm only having problems with one of the two.
> 
> I went through the "reset" process a dozen times. I tried both the 2.4Ghz and 5.0Ghz networks. Same error with both.


I'm afraid I can't think of anything else to try. What router do you have?


----------



## CybrFyre (Mar 25, 2008)

It does seem to do some wonkiness w the tivo like sharing of ip & mac addy.. sorta. For setup, I could never get the default ip addy webserver to respond. Instead, I used the button to sync to my router & config that way. The internal web server works now, tho.


----------



## MaxWin100 (Apr 5, 2009)

CybrFyre said:


> It does seem to do some wonkiness w the tivo like sharing of ip & mac addy.. sorta. For setup, I could never get the default ip addy webserver to respond. Instead, I used the button to sync to my router & config that way. The internal web server works now, tho.


Your post is difficult to understand. I'm guessing you used WPS. No idea what web server you're referring to with regards to Tivo.


----------



## CybrFyre (Mar 25, 2008)

MaxWin100 said:


> Your post is difficult to understand. I'm guessing you used WPS. No idea what web server you're referring to with regards to Tivo.


Yes, WPS - term escaped me. I was referring to the wireless - N adapter's internal web server one is supposed to be able to use for initial setup. The N internal web server did not work, hence being forced to use WPS for initial setup.

Make sense?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

CybrFyre said:


> Yes, WPS - term escaped me. I was referring to the wireless - N adapter's internal web server one is supposed to be able to use for initial setup. The N internal web server did not work, hence being forced to use WPS for initial setup.
> 
> Make sense?


Perhaps you mean when you tried to access 192.168.10.1, you could not get the setup screen? If so, it takes about 30 seconds after the AN0100 reset before that works. And it only works once per reset.


----------



## CybrFyre (Mar 25, 2008)

that's a bit of a fail


----------

